# CBE College Basketball Hall of Fame inductions Sunday



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

This sunday is the 3rd annual CBE College Basketball Hall of Fame inductions. This is the official college basketball hall of fame. There is a college wing at the Basketball HOF in Springfield Mass, but the one in my hometown Kansas city if the official one. I have to been to it, but from what I have heard it is great

2006 Class which includes:
Karem Abdul Jabar
Phog Allen
Larry Brown
Larry Bird
Wilt Chamberlain

2007 Class which includes:
Austin Carr
Norm Stewart

and This year's class is:



> Danny Manning – University of Kansas' All-Time leader in scoring and rebounding, a consensus two-time All-American, and a three-time Big Eight Player of the Year.
> 
> Charles Barkley – One of four players to compile 1,183 points, 806 rebounds and 137 assists in his collegiate career.
> 
> ...


2008 class



> The National Collegiate Basketball Hall of Fame occupies approximately one-third of the College Basketball Experience and will compliment the Naismith Memorial Basketball Hall of Fame by enshrining great coaches, players and teams who deserve recognition but may be omitted from Naismith Memorial Hall of Fame. Walk into the National Collegiate Basketball Hall of Fame and you will immediately recognize that greatness lives here.


more details about the CBE Experience check this out http://www.collegebasketballexperience.com/default.aspx


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Is this a joke? Why were Dean Smith and John Wooden not in the inaugural class? Wait, it gets better - they're not in the 2nd or 3rd classes either. :|


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

TM said:


> Is this a joke? Why were Dean Smith and John Wooden not in the inaugural class? Wait, it gets better - they're not in the 2nd or 3rd classes either. :|


Click the '2006 Class' link that kansasalumn posted. The inaugural class was about 180 strong in 2006. Smith and Wooden are among the five chosen to represent that entire class.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

TM said:


> Is this a joke? Why were Dean Smith and John Wooden not in the inaugural class? Wait, it gets better - they're not in the 2nd or 3rd classes either. :|


they are part like the previous poster the 180 inducted are also part of the college wing in the basketball HOF too


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

induct 180 people @ once? ya, thats special... i'm guessing they took the once already in the basketball HOF and just put them in right away?

anyone actually been to this thing?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

from what I have heard the CBE experience and HOF is very something. I could get in for free since I have a friend who works there


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

huh?


----------

